# Four year old



## FrielWatcher (Oct 1, 2008)

It is my daughters four-year birthday today!!! I cannot believe that four years ago today, my wife was in labor and still had another four hours of pushing left! Where does the time go? Flash and a vapor, I will wake up tomorrow and be fifty and she will be twenty-five years old. 

I exhort you today to remember your children during your busy schedules. One reason I wish I was not in school is that I want to have more time with my daughter and wife. But, the plan has been laid and glory be to God and I am content with what He has given. 

She knows the Lord's prayer and I am trying to teach her about sin but I don't think she gets it. Christianity as you and I know it is not just Jesus loves you. There is a lot of reason to it, the history of why He had to come to earth and die for us. How do you teach your children initially about the Father, the Son and the Spirit and sin and necessity of salvation? 

Thank you.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 1, 2008)

My son turned 4 just a few days ago - I am in the same state of shock!

Yes, our lives are vapor...


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 1, 2008)

My oldest girl is 10, and will be 11 12-24 :cry:

My youngest is almost 10 months. Will be a year old 12-14. 

My boys are 8, 5, and 3


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 1, 2008)

Five children...that is great! How do they learn the gospel?


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 1, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> Five children...that is great! How do they learn the gospel?



Homeschool, family worship, day-to-day conversation, and on the Lord's Day.


----------



## catsrcul (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, you're right. The time passes quickly. I will be 41 next month. We would like to be blessed with more children and it's not happening thusfar. That makes the time move even more quickly!!!
I am more mindful of not taking my little ones for granted than I have been in the past!

Our eldest son is 9. He learned the gospel by hearing bible stories; sitting with us in church and hearing the word preached in the morning and evening; going to Sunday school; family worship, sitting with my husband and I in our small group Bible study group; and hearing the gospel in a Christian private pre-school in the 3 y/o class, 4 y/o class, and Pre-K class. We took him out of Pre K after 6 months and we've been homeschooling since that time. Our son made a profession of faith at age four. We saw fruit after that and we see evidence that he made a valid profession of faith.
We haven't seen any such evidence that in our 6 y/o son yet.
Our daughter just turned four on 10/3/08 and she doesn't understand the gospel yet. 
We hold a neighborhood bible study for children that our children play with every Saturday. The children in attendance are from the age of three to 13. We are studying Sproul's Saved From What?. We study the Shorter Catechism with them then we sing a hymn. We have taught them the gospel We ask them every week to tell us what the gospel is and then we have prayer time followed by refreshments. I am confident that this helps our children learn the gospel even better. Some of those children attend church with us regularly. Two of them understand the gospel and would like to join our church. None of their parents have attended the bible study yet nor have they come to church with their children. We are praying that the parents will come...


----------



## Croghanite (Oct 6, 2008)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Westminster-Shorter-Catechism-Study-Classes/dp/0875525210"]The Westminster Shorter Catechism: G.I. Williamson[/ame] The Westminster Shorter Catechism: G.I. Williamson is an excellent resource for that age!

All the kids like "shorty" in the diagrams.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 7, 2008)

Congratulations on your daughter's 4th birthday. It's a really cute age.


----------

